# New coop. New Chickens



## jrsterling (Jul 3, 2013)

So we are on night three with my coop and new chickens. I have three Production Red girls about a year old. They see to be fine are eating, drinking and scratching around. My coop has two nesting boxes in the back 12x12 with pine shavings. It seems they are still taking in their new surroundings. What is a good time frame for them to get acclimated and start laying?


----------



## jrsterling (Jul 3, 2013)

Y'all don't answer all at once.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It can take up to 2 wks.


----------



## jrsterling (Jul 3, 2013)

Can they hold am egg that long. My elementary guess would be that they need to get rid of that.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Moves can cause them to stop ovulating for a bit, though it doesn't happen for all birds....but it can. Depending upon what time you picked up your birds, they might have already laid that day(usually each morning). I've had birds that laid in the cage on the way to my place and didn't pause a bit, but some that did.

You'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*????

"Day-old" chicks *won't LAY eggs until they are about 5 months old....
FEW will be _near _a year-old before they lay eggs.

_Maybe...._I didn't actually understand the question?

OLDER.._MATURE Hens...._will get "comfortable" within 2 weeks ( as *Bee *stated...usually LESS..., I think a few days, _usually._)

_*UNLESS*_, of course, they are OLD Hens...who may NEVER lay eggs again.

I, personally, go for day-old chicks and raise them here myself. ( OR hatch eggs HERE. )
It is RARE that I want someone else's MATURE Chicken.
( GOTTA BE a *VERY GOOD REASON *for THAT *!!! *...because I don't want disease transferred OR disruption of "My Flock" with a NEWCOMER ...OR...a chicken that is considered an "Outsider" by THE Flock.)

just _My _opinion.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## jrsterling (Jul 3, 2013)

I do not have chicks. On the original post they are about a year old. That is per the farmer. I can't imagine they would be much older or younger than that.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You won't be able to tell how much older they are than that, really. It's difficult to tell the age of chickens past sexual maturity.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

jrsterling said:


> I do not have chicks. On the original post they are about a year old. That is per the farmer. I can't imagine they would be much older or younger than that.


THAT taken into account....
I reckon that they'll start laying eggs again..... WHEN it "suits-them".
What ELSE can be said ?

*I dunno.
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Just try to keep the stress level way down and it will happen quicker


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've had them start laying again within a couple weeks to a few months later.


----------

